# The Wife is never happy



## JohnT (Feb 13, 2014)

Man o man! Some people are never happy. Even after I bought her a new snow shovel, she still complains!


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 13, 2014)

Perhaps you better rethink celebrating "that evil holiday"…..


----------



## JohnT (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey, I got her a new snow shovel.. Nothing but the best for MY wife!


----------



## Scott (Feb 13, 2014)

Might want to cancel the order for her new rifle while you are at it!!

Suppose she won't like the new mower blades either?


----------



## SmokeyMcBong (Feb 13, 2014)

Its -40 outside, it really depresses my wife when its like that. She just sits and stares at the window relentlessly. Eventually, I'll have to let her in! Bahahahaha!!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 13, 2014)

At least you didn't get her a vacuum. (Or did you?)


----------



## grapeman (Feb 13, 2014)

After she has been out there long enough with that new shovel, you are sure to get the "cold" shoulder. And hands..................... and feet..................................or at least one foot up against your asp or head depending on how limber she is.


----------



## joeswine (Feb 13, 2014)

*Gifts for the*

THEY JUST CAN'T UNDERSTAND THE PRACTICAL GIFT GIVING IDEAS ,LIKE A NEW SET OF OUTDOOR LANDSCAPES LIGHTS FOR HER BIRTHDAY,I DON'T GET IT? 


AND WHAT'S SO WRONG WITH A GOOD SHOVEL ? 


 I JUST DON'T GET IT?


----------



## JohnT (Feb 13, 2014)

Boatboy24 said:


> At least you didn't get her a vacuum. (Or did you?)


 
naaaah! That is more of an anniversary gift.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 13, 2014)

JohnT said:


> Man o man! Some people are never happy. Even after I bought her a new snow shovel, she still complains!




Hmmmph! That's because this is what you should have gotten her!




Plow or snow thrower included! I'm getting the plow so I can push horse poop around in the spring!


----------



## BobR (Feb 13, 2014)

JohnT, you're always living on the edge. Just a thought, but could you maybe list all of your wine making equipment so that we can all take dibs on it......just in case you some day mysteriously disappear? No use in having your wife toss it all in the garbage.


----------



## west_end (Feb 13, 2014)

you better hope she never sees this post, unless you want her to use the new shovel to dig the hole she is going to bury you in


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 13, 2014)

joeswine said:


> I JUST DON'T GET IT?



And after that post, you never will again, either!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 13, 2014)

John when will you ever learn and quit being so cheap. I hope you at least bough her some Pam to spray on the shovel the the snow slides off easier,

This is what I ant to buy myself.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=S8HXY_0OjAY


----------



## Snafflebit (Feb 14, 2014)

Boatboy24 said:


> At least you didn't get her a vacuum. (Or did you?)





JohnT said:


> naaaah! That is more of an anniversary gift.



I'm pretty sure the vacuum will go into the casket with you!


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 14, 2014)

snafflekid said:


> I'm pretty sure the vacuum will go into the casket with you!




Does he live on a farm? No casket needed! Solution solved! Jk lol


----------



## JohnT (Feb 14, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> John when will you ever learn and quit being so cheap. I hope you at least bough her some Pam to spray on the shovel the the snow slides off easier,
> 
> This is what I ant to buy myself.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=S8HXY_0OjAY


 

PAM??? Now that would just spoil her.


----------



## dangerdave (Feb 14, 2014)

Reminds me of my youth. My warm and loving step-father gave my brother and I brand new snow shovels every Christmas...

...and let us play with them in the driveway.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 14, 2014)

Mine did that too lol how generous of them!


----------



## grapeman (Feb 14, 2014)

Dan you might also want to consider this one for her, although it might be good for Julie too.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RatgBGSBZQQ[/ame]


----------

